# permits for lake erie



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

Hello all,
I have a snowmobile that I would like to use on Erie (hopefully). Do you need a sticker for those like you do an ATV? Also, the same question for fishing Erie in Michigan. I know that there are trail permits in Mi, but was told (over beers) that if you are on the lakes then you don't need the permit
More interested in the Ohio deal though
Thanks!!!


----------



## ChallieS (Feb 6, 2012)

You need a sticker/ license for ATV or snowmobile in both Ohio and Michigan


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Yes you do need sticker. They where enforcing it again. For a while they never checked. But I know a bunch who have been checked


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Need the sticker here to register sled and its registration carries over to michigan and you do not need a sticker there if you are OFF TRAIL (lakes would be off trail) There sticker is $45 I think ours is like $30? I forget.


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. Guess it's sticker time!!


----------



## bigfish713 (Dec 20, 2005)

I think in Michigan and you are on a snowmobile and ice fishing you don't need the sticker only if you are trail riding you would need it. But to be safe call the Michigan dnr office to make sure 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Need the sticker here to register sled and its registration carries over to michigan and you do not need a sticker there if you are OFF TRAIL (lakes would be off trail) There sticker is $45 I think ours is like $30? I forget.


Where would one get these "stickers" and are they "annual"? Thx.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> Where would one get these "stickers" and are they "annual"? Thx.


The BMV http://www.bmv.ohio.gov/registration_titling.stm

its 14.75 for a year and 34.75 for 3 years 
http://bmv.ohio.gov/fees_for_services.stm


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

In Ohio you need to have the snowmoble registered at the DMV, proving your ownership, it is a 3 year sticker at 34.75 as stated, if not a 150.00 ticket been there. Your Ohio registration is good in all states around. Then in Michigan they have the trail pass and trouble can follow if you are on a trail without it. As stated you better call the Michigan DNR to see if you can be on the lake with out the sticker. If you lived in Michigan you would need to both Michigan registration and a trail sticker.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Weekender#1 said:


> In Ohio you need to have the snowmoble registered at the DMV, proving your ownership, it is a 3 year sticker at 34.75 as stated, if not a 150.00 ticket been there. Your Ohio registration is good in all states around. Then in Michigan they have the trail pass and trouble can follow if you are on a trail without it. As stated you better call the Michigan DNR to see if you can be on the lake with out the sticker. If you lived in Michigan you would need to both Michigan registration and a trail sticker.


And you need to wear a helmet up there when your riding.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Just got my atv permit renewd, this year, you have a license plate with a 3 yr sticker to deal with, always a mess, Mike


----------



## K Metzger (Jun 11, 2010)

The last time I had my quad in Michigan I had to be registered in Ohio( home state) and needed to by a org sticker for Michigan which was purchased at a fuel station. The orv sticker is different than a trail pass. The trail pass funding goes to the clubs for taking care of trails. And orv goes to the state, and we are checked on the ice.

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

Thanks all. I got my Ohio sticker yesterday. It was 36 and change. One thing different from the fee list posted earlier is that you can only get a 3 yr sticker. I wanted the 1 yr since it is a snowmobile and you never know with Ohio, but the revised fee list (1-1-14) that they had taped to the counter listed the 1 yr for non residents and 3 yr for residents. So, if there ever was a choice before, there isn't now. Good Luck fellas if you get out!


----------

